# Bump on Spine



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

What does the bump feel like? Is it squishy or solid? Can you move it around a bit?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

its solid just feels like his spine


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've seen something like that on a neighbor's horse I used to ride. I think the problem was he was a bit thin, or at least his spine was more prominent, and that the back of the saddle rubbed there. 

I saw a similar bump on my Foxtrotter when I first bought her (because she was also underweight) but when she fattened up, it is no longer visible. 

So I dunno, I guess that's not much help, is it? Just make sure your saddle doesn't contact the spine in that area. 

I am not aware of any problems caused by a bump like that. Just make sure your saddle doesn't aggravate it, but otherwise I think is more of a blemish than anything serious. Just my opinion of course, because I'm not a vet.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

does it look like this?



















Notice the bump right before her rump. If so, he has probably just lost some weight, this mare's bump disappeared as soon as she started to gain a topline and some weight.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

YES exactly like that but my horse has got alot of weight on him ,, hmm


----------

